# Testing new Vortex custom turret.



## GT-40 GUY

This past Tuesday I received my custom turret from Vortex. It is calibrated in yards so when I range with my laser range finder all I have to do is turn the turret to the yardage and shoot.

It is mounted on my new Votrex Viper 6-24x50mm PST FFP MOA scope.

First I had to get it sighted in at 200 yds. which is my zero.

The elevation was approximately 800 feet, humidity about 60% and the temperature was 85 degrees and plenty of mirage. Wind was nil. 

I then zeroed my turrets. the elevation was set at 2 for 200 yds. the windage was set at zero. When this was completed we moved back to the 400 yd position. 

I set up to shoot and turned the elevation turret to 4 for 400 yds. which was calibrated from my drop chart by who ever does it for Vortex. With the windage turret left at zero this is the 3 shot group I got AT 400 YARDS with the scope set at 24 power. I only shot the 3 shots to see if I was on the paper!!!!!! The rifle is a 6mm Norma BR. shooting Berger 105 gr. VLDs & Varget. The barrel is a 26" Brux 1 in 8" twist.

The mounts are a 20 MOA Picatinny rail made by EGW, Burris Extreme Tactical low 30 mm rings with a bubble level attached to the scope tube.

You look at the target. Is there anything more I need to say about the scope, custom turret or my rifle?

"Aim small miss small", 

gt40

PS: I am really impressed with this scope. The optics were very clear and I never could see the "halo" on the outside of the lens, but it was a bright day. If you guys & gals can wait to get one you won't regret it. Next weekend God willing I will try to compare the optics with my buddies new Night Force.

The last 2 pics are the MOA EBR-1 reticle with the illumination turned on at 24 power. The smaller picture is at 6 power.

 The 4 th. picture is the Custom turret.

The 1,000 yd. target has the three 5 shot scores & group sizes in the lower right corner. 50 points would be a perfect score for each group. This was the second time I ever shot at paper at 1,000 yds. and without checking the wind. Not to shabby for a hunting rifle. All 15 shots would have been in the boiler room of an antelope.


----------



## fuelman1

Nice. You gotta give the wife a big hug for that!


----------



## HandgunHTR

GT-40 GUY said:


> You look at the target. Is there anything more I need to say about the scope, custom turret or my rifle?



Yeah...

You need to put a click of "left" in.   

Great shooting!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

HandgunHTR said:


> Yeah...
> 
> You need to put a click of "left" in.
> 
> Great shooting!



I did. Thanks for the help. 

gt40


----------



## Dub

You've got my respect.

That's some fine shooting.  Looks like your gear is working nicely.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Qqq


----------



## strutlife

Nice shooting and nice rig.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Great shooting ...nice scope and rifle too!!


----------



## wareagle700

This thread came back from the dead.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

wareagle700 said:


> This thread came back from the dead.



You are correct. I made a search for it about a week ago and I don't know how it got posted. My mac has a hard ware problem and crashes at least 5 times a night. It probably crashed while I was messing with it.

gt40


----------



## cmshoot

The Vortex Viper PST line are great scopes. Nice shooting!


----------

